# New Basilisk Lizard!



## Cloud the Dinosaur King (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello again! On November 4th, I am going to Repticon to get some kind of cockroach, and, a Green Basilisk lizard! I am very excited they are the coolest looking lizards on Earth! They have crests on their back, head, and tail. They can even run on water! Let me know if you have any name suggestions. Here is what a Green Basilisk looks like:


----------



## River Dane (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice! Those are awesome lizards. Live near a lake to let it run on? Lol. 

For the names, Messiah, Slytherin/Salazar (if you’re into Harry Potter), Julian (because of the stripes), or a simple Lizzy. Just a few ideas, but I’m not the best with names, lol.

Have fun with your new lizard and cockroach! Nice pets, wish I lived nearby, lol.


----------



## Connor (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow I'm getting excited for you! Those things are awesome. Seem like they get big though? Be sure to post some pics on here for everyone to see!


----------



## Cloud the Dinosaur King (Oct 18, 2017)

FluffyMantid: I think I will name my Basilisk Slytherin. Also, if you want to go to a Repticon, on the 11th and 12th, there is a Repticon in Los Angeles.

Connor: I am very excited as well. They are a medium sized species, with the largest size being about 3 feet in total length. I will definitely post some pictures of it and my roaches.


----------



## River Dane (Oct 18, 2017)

@Cloud the Dinosaur King

  Good choice

Thanks for telling me, I had no idea! Might go if I can.


----------



## Cloud the Dinosaur King (Nov 4, 2017)

I just got him earlier today. Here is the video I made on my YouTube channel: 

Also, here are some pictures:


----------



## Connor (Nov 4, 2017)

Wow is one cute little guy! I love the name Slitheren! 

Some cool stuff at the show it looks like. Any mantis? 

And great video! Hopefully you’ll do some more.


----------

